# females or males??



## christalb (Nov 3, 2004)

Just wondering what u thought are easier to raise all around. Males or females? I always thought females were so smart, but let me see what u think.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I've only got males, so I'll have to say males.


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

I have all girls so i'll have to say females


----------



## christalb (Nov 3, 2004)

I have always heard that females are more protective of their owner and they learn quicker. I am just wondering if anyone has found this to be true.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Having had both male and female dogs in my life, I really don't think there is a difference. I think it depends on the dog.
I prefer that they be good watch dogs, but friendly to everyone.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

I personally think boys are more "protective, loving & loyal" girls from what I see so far and have heard are more independent and less "cuddly"....

Bindi is most satisfied to be off on her own adventure where Kemo has to be near me. Although like a typical woman she must know what is "going on" at all times -- ya know "just in case"  

I am sure though it just varies from dog to dog...I hate stereotyping


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

I think it depends on the dog too....Sasha and Tia are both so lovable and like to cuddle all the time..Sierra likes to be on her own alot but still cuddles but not as much.


----------



## christalb (Nov 3, 2004)

I know it is just depends on the dog, but I have heard so many breeders say, that girls learn faster and are more likely to be your best friend. I have never really thought this to be true, because we have had girls and boys before and u can have cuddly dogs and not so cuddly dogs. Doesnt really matter if they are girls or boys. Just wanted to see if u guys felt the same way, or if u actually believe one sex to be better than the other. THANKS EVERYONE who is joining in on this.


----------



## quikdog (May 16, 2004)

Well, let's see...I have two males and 6 females. The females tend to be cleaner and pay more attention to what is going on around them. The males on the other hand, marking territory seems to be the only thing on their mind. When I want to go in, it is suppose to be now, not try to mark every blade of grass on the way into the house. The girls just run in, they are sometimes distracted by the last time the boys past this way, but usually not, they just want to get inside where it is warmer. Now don't get me wrong, I really like my boys, but if I had to chose, I would chose a female over a male. Sorry Guys....


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I have only had human girls and boys up till this point... I think it is girls.... but for the 4 legged kind... Ask me again in 20 years.... 
:wave:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

quikdog said:


> The females tend to be cleaner and pay more attention to what is going on around them.


 Funny you say that because I cant stand that Bindi does not groom herself. Kemo is immaculate.......I love him for that and he is all up in everything that goes on in this house.... :shock:


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

> The females tend to be cleaner and pay more attention to what is going on around them. The males on the other hand, marking territory seems to be the only thing on their mind.


OMG this is so true males are errrummm well like men!!! LOL :lol: I prefer my females.


----------



## christalb (Nov 3, 2004)

O.k. now this is getting good---I do agree, my females are more aware of whats going on and do like cleaning themselves.


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

Poppy is the first female dog I have ever owned, up till now its been bigger male dogs. I have to say that I can tell a difference, Poppy is a real "girly girl"...yes a true female, very self important and nosey...  But she is such a cuddle bucket and I feel like she is a little pal...


----------

